

Ask HN: Club Membership software - anyone here sell this? - jedc

I've done some Google searches and can't seem to find anything good- I'm hoping someone here might sell something or know of someone who does.  (Ideally something that can handle UK banking issues, like direct debits.)<p>The current system was written in 1992 (!!) and is some DOS-based-text on top of some sort of SQL database.  It's been stretched as far as it could, but we need something modern.<p>The club needs to keep track of ~3000+ people at different levels (and costs) of membership.  There are several other fees for "add-ons" that we would need to define and easily add to peoples' bills.  Here are some additional details:<p>ESSENTIAL
Billing
Multiple payment frequencies &#38; methods
Simple reporting (e.g. debtors, membership by category etc)<p>NICE TO HAVE
Ability to send mail and email direct from system (e.g. interface with MS Outlook)
Direct interface with accounting system eg Sage
Direct interface with online banking (although possibly done via accounting system)
Direct processing of direct debits
Online credit card payment
Ability for members to maintain their membership online (e.g. apply to change membership category, correct your own address online)<p>The best that we've found so far is Wild Apricot (http://www.wildapricot.com/), but would appreciate any suggestions or pointers.  (We don't want to have something custom-built.)
======
Mankhool
Suggestion: If you're in the UK why not find out what The Harbour Club is
using? <http://www.harbourclub.com> Good Luck!

